# R.I.P. Brian Bailey



## TimberFaller660 (Apr 12, 2009)

i just got a phone call a few minutes ago about a boy i graduated with died today. the young age of 19. a very very short lived life. it kinda makes ya stop and think how lucky ya are. ecspecially us as loggers/fallers/climbers etc. livin on the edge 90% of the time. please pray for the bailey family!! thank you all


----------



## Junior (Apr 12, 2009)

That's a too bad deal there. My thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Stihl Does It (Apr 13, 2009)

Rip


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 13, 2009)

how ? atree at work tom trees


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Apr 13, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> how ? atree at work tom trees



no not a tree. its kinda personal and id rather not say if ya no what i mean.


----------



## John D (Apr 13, 2009)

RIP Brian


----------

